# OK, what is a leko



## Eboy87 (Jul 20, 2005)

I've heard this term thrown around a whole lot. From the sound of it, I'm guessing it's another term for an ellipsoidal instrument, like an S4 or 6x9, but i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Jezza (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes, leko is just another term for ellipsoidal. It can refer to either Source 4s or the older style fixtures. By the way, Dave Matthews is god.


----------



## Eboy87 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks, that's what I thought, but I didn't want to go around using it wrong and looking like a compleate idiot. 

And yes, Dave is god. Have you heard the new CD? I think it's frickin awsome. I also found a website that lists the sound and light gear they use on tour.


----------



## sound_nerd (Jul 20, 2005)

Strand made an ellipsodial that said "LekoLite" right on the side of it.


----------



## zac850 (Jul 20, 2005)

^ Yep, Strand made a light called the Leko, and it stuck to the name of any ellipsoidal, just like the Kleenex is a name for tissue.


----------



## Eboy87 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, now that I've posted, I found this website that kinda gives some history and other info. on the different kinds of fixtures

http://www.mts.net/~william5/sld/sld-500.htm


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 20, 2005)

Leko is a registered Trademark of Strand(if i remember correctly). the inventor of the ellipsiodals last name was "Leko" or something like that.


----------



## Jezza (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah I've heard the new CD. I dk, personally I'm more a fan of their older stuff. It just sounded more...organic. I think it was due to their producer this time around, he was big time hip-hop guy, his name escapes me right now. If you still have that site I'd like to check it out. I think I'm seeing them on the 30th on Randall's Island outside of NYC for their "Island Getaway" concert. Sorry guys, I know that wasn't lighting related but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Eboy87 (Jul 20, 2005)

Here's the link for anyone who wants too look, since it is light releated

http://www.davematthewsband.com/road/index.html


----------



## Jezza (Jul 20, 2005)

All I can say...is damn. The guys really pulled out the stops this year...20 9 lights? Fenton must have had fun...he really wanted to blind everyone I guess ...although I'm not too wild about the new rig. It looks to much like an overgrown spyder to me. The rig they had for the 2003 summer tour was incredible I thought. Still, I'm sure if one saw it live it would be a lot more impressive. Alright anyways, back to lighting.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 20, 2005)

propmonkey said:


> the inventor of the ellipsiodals last name was "Leko" or something like that.



Close, but "Leko" is actually the combination of two last names: Levy and Kook.


> The ellipsoidal fixture was first introduced back in 1933 by Joseph Levy and Edward Kook, founders of Century Lighting, each giving half of their names to the new invention, 'Lekolite' or 'Leko'.


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 21, 2005)

well i was close for being off the top of my head and century was bought up by strand.


----------



## Traylen (Jul 21, 2005)

Andrew said:


> propmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > the inventor of the ellipsiodals last name was "Leko" or something like that.
> ...



Actually, no one really knows where the term Leko came from for sure. There are a few guesses but there is no one true answer. However, the particular theory that has been stated above is the most widely known and for lack of a better word "accepted” theory out there. The Levy and Kook theory is what is tossed around the most for being where the term came from. However, that doesn’t go to say that it is necessarily true. Perhaps one day some-one will find evidence of its origin, however, and just to sound dramatic “the world may never know.” = O

As for what a Leko is, yes you are right it is a nick name for an ellipsoidal fixture. Around my area we usually refer to the older models of ellipsoidals as Lekos (usually the Leko-Light, of course (however, I have confused some people by using the term "Leko-Light" only because they assume I really mean just plain old Leko and think of an altman or something instead of Strand's stupid rectangular light wich I loathe so much) or the Altman Ellipsoidals), and the Source Fours as, well... Source Fours.


----------

